
New Blog post on Portainer 2.0 and upcoming features - neilcresswell
https://www.portainer.io/2020/06/portainer-2-0-and-the-development-balancing-act/
======
PhilippGille
For those who don't have the time to read it: They're adding support for
Kubernetes.

